# stealth heater malfunction and dealing with marineland



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

hello all,

I haven't had much time lately to write on the forum but wanted to know how your transactions with marineland were. Also I will give you my apology know for the long post.

I have a marineland stealth (not visitherm?) in my 30 gal, and one day I noticed 2 fish acting funny then went upside down when I looked at my tank the thermometer said 100 deg.F I unplugged the heater and let it cool before I put a different back up heater in. Of course this heater is not strong enough, so I set up an external thermostat using the bad heater until I buy a new one or am given a new one. 

I emailed marineland telling them I no longer have my original box, receipt, and never knew there was a place to register it on their website. So I did not bother to fill in the registration (yet) because I don't remember where I bought it or for how much. I will see what ML says to do.

Do you think they will send me a new one, what are the steps for this. I have herd they send you visitherms or what ever regardless of what heater you had. Should I go and buy a new one, I like the new style with led lights. I forget what size to buy for a 30, would it be worth going the 2 smaller heater route?

Thanks,

TLS


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I have heard that the smaller heater route is better so in the case of a failure, it won't get your tank up like a big one will. Did your fish survive? I am going to go with the 2 smaller heaters in the future


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

your best bet is to call their customer service line. 
they make some poor products, but thanks to all the returns and replacements, they also have a great customer service center. lol
usually its just the filters that are garbage. ive never had a problem with their other products.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

good luck with their customer service. I threw the book at them and got nothing in return, hence why I am anti marineland.


----------



## bikerider (Mar 12, 2009)

I lost 2 tetras, forget the specific name of them but they were aggressive so they managed living with tiger barbs, the barbs were fine oddly enough. The ottos did not seem to like it but I did not lose any. I have yet to get an email back from them, maybe this weekend I will just go to the LFS and use my VIP rewards towards a new heater and if ML gives me anything I will keep it as a back up, I should post pics of the old heater before I throw it away it looks like it has been through hell. Any suggestions for heating other then the Stealth?


----------



## adroit (Jan 12, 2010)

I just emailed marineland 12/05/09 and got a response back to reply with the lot #, address, and telephone. Apparently they're going to send me replacement heaters without proof of purchase. I had to call to confirm this, but the phone representative said i should have the replacements within the next week.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought a 55g and it came with this heater and I think mine is broken as well. When I set up the tank, I put the heater at 75. Well, this morning it was at 80 so I turned the heater control know all the way down to 68, and this afternoon its between 82-84. I don't think I could get mine warrentied though since i didn't buy it and have no idea on its age.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

dont throw the old one away, save it for atleast a year sometimes it takes a while for resolution when dealing with coporations.

I retort the anti marineland, I use the stealths and the HOT350 and MAG350 but I just replace now and forget they exist as a company and its just another name on the box, Ive gotten better service from wal-marts customer service.


----------

